# Dorothea Wierer sexy und wunderschöne Biathletin aus Südtirol 18x



## Etzel (2 Apr. 2015)

Dorothea Wierer ist eine italienische Biathletin. 
Geboren: 3. April 1990 (Alter 24), Bruneck, Italien
Größe: 1,58 m
Gewicht: 60 kg

:thumbup:


----------



## vivodus (2 Apr. 2015)

Hmmm, was für eine hübsche Person.


----------



## IcyCold (2 Apr. 2015)

Ja, die kann sich sehen lassen, danke dir


----------



## redbeard (2 Apr. 2015)

:thx: für Dorothea!


----------



## g.andersson (2 Apr. 2015)

vielen Dank :thumbup:

Sportlerinnen können hier ruhig öfter vertreten sein...


----------



## krawutz (3 Apr. 2015)

Nicht nur sexy und hübsch, sondern auch sportlich guuuuut ! :thumbup:


----------



## kueber1 (22 Juli 2015)

macht Biathlon gleich viel Ansehlicher


----------



## Kimmelpauer (29 Dez. 2015)

seitdem schau ich wieder Biathlon... 
Merci!


----------



## Afefan (2 März 2016)

Sie ist so süß...:thx:


----------

